# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس التفسير وعلوم القرآن >  فوائد من تفسير آيات الحج من تفسير ابن كثير

## ابن رشد

فوائد من تفسير آيات الحج من تفسير ابن كثير
هذه فوائد منتقاة من تفسير ابن كثير في الايات المتعلقة بالحج .وهي في سورة البقرة من الآية رقم196إلى الآية رقم203,وهو عمل اجتهادي يستقبل جميع ادوات التصحيح والتعديل ان لزم الامر 
,علما بأن في بعض الفوائد أقدمها بسؤال من عندي .ليتضح وجه الفائدة ,واعملت فيها شيئا من التنسيق والترتيب ,وبالله التوفيق
1_اتفق العلماء على ان الشروع في الحج والعمرة ملزم سواء قيل هما واجبة او مستحبة .
2-النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم اعتمر أربع عمر كلها في ذي القعدة
3-الصحيح ان الحصر في الاية عام يشمل العدو وغيره لحديث"من كسر أووجع او عرج فقد حل وعليه حجة اخرى" رواه احمد وأهل السنن
4-الصحيح جواز الهدي مما تيسر من بهيمة الانعام وهو مذهب الجمهور لقو ل عائشة رضي الله عنها"أهدى النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم مرة غنما.."
وقيل :لا يجوز الهدي إلا بالابل والبقر فقط
5-قوله تعالى "ولاتحلقوا رؤسكم حتى يبلغ الهدي محله" هو معطوف على "وأتموا الحج والعمرة .."وليس معطوف على قوله تعالى" فإن أحصرتم فما استيسر من الهدي  "لأن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم 
وأصحابه عام الحديبية لما حصرهم كفار قريش عن الدخول في الحرم حلقوا وذبحوا هديهم خارج الحرم ,فأما في حال الامن والوصول إلى الحرم فلا يجوز الحلق حتى يبلغ الهدي محله
6-الفدية هي: 1-ذبح شاة 2-صوم ثلاثة أيام 3-إطعام ستة مساكين لكل مسكين نصف صاع ,وهي على التخيير ,وهو مذهب الائمة الاربعة ,وهو الصحيح
7-قوله تعالى "فإذا امنتم فمن تمتع بالعمرة إلى الحج فما استيسر من الهدي " أي : فإذا تمكنتم من اداء المناسك ,فمن كان منكم متمتعا بالعمرة إلى الحج ,وهو يشمل:
1-من أحرم بها     2- أو أحرم بالعمرة أولا فلما فرغ منها أحرم بالحج.   
وهذا_أي الثاني_ هو التمتع الخاص , وهو المعروف من كلام الفقهاء ,والتمتع العام يشمل القسمين ,كما دلت عليه الاحاديث الصحاح ,فإن من الرواة من يقول:تمتع رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم....
وآخر يقول :قرن.., ولا خلاف أنه ساق الهدي
8-قد جاء عن عمررضي الله عنه مصرحا به أنه كان ينهى الناس عن التمتع ويقول: إن نأخذ بكتاب الله يأمر بالتمام ,يعني قوله تعالى"واتموا الحج والعمرة لله " وفي نفس الامر لم يكن عمر رضي الله عنه ينهى عنها محرما لها ,إنما كان ينهى عنهاليكثر قصد الناس للبيت حاجين ومعتمرين ,كما  قد صرح به رضي الله عنه
9-قوله تعالى "فصيام ثلاثة أيام في الحج ..." س: متى يصومها ؟ اختلف العلماء في ذلك على أربعة أقوال:
القول الاول: أن يصومها في العشر قبل عرفة ,قاله عطاء
القول الثاني :  أن يصومها من حين الاحرام ,قاله ابن عباس رضي الله عنه ,لقوله تعالى "..في الحج" 
القول الثالث: أنه يجوز صيامها من اول شوال,قاله طاوس ومجاهد وغير واحد
القول الرابع :أنه يجوز صيام عرفة ويومين قبله ,قال به جمع من السلف منهم الشعبي ومجاهد وسعيد بن جبير والسدي وعطاء وطاوس والحكم والحسن وحماد وابراهيم وأبو جعفر الباقر والربيع ومقاتل بن حيان وهو مروي عن ابن عباس وابن عمر وعلي رضي الله عنهم
10-لو لم يصم الثلاث الايام قبل العيد ,فهل يجوز أن يصومها في أيام التشريق؟ على قولين :
القول الاول: ان يجوز له صيامها , وهو مروي عن علي رضي الله عنه ,وهو القول القديم للشافعي  ,واستدلوا بدليلين :                                                   
الدليل الاول: عموم قول الله تعالى "فصيام ثلاثة أيام في الحج.."
الدليل الثاني: لقول عائشة وابن عمر رضي الله عنهما في البخاري "لم يرخص في أيام التشريق أن يصمن إلا لمن لم يجد الهدي " واخرجه مالك ,
القول الثاني :لايجوز ,وهومذهب الشافعي في الجديد ,لما رواه مسلم في صحيحه قتيبة الهذلي قال :قال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم"أيام التشريق أيام أكل وشرب  وذكر لله تعالى"
وللفوائد بقية ...

----------


## هشام بن سعد

بسم الله والحمد لله
بارك الله فيك أخي ابن رشد، وليتك تتبعها بما في سورة الحج .

----------


## ابن رشد

السلام عليكم 
أعتذر عن الانقطاع 
ولنا بإذن الله عودة

----------

